# How to use handwriting recognition effectively



## EverquestComposer (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm new to Staffpad, and wrote an arrangement for Christmas brass. I was very impressed with the results people have gotten out of Staffpad, and I can see huge potential, but there are some big hangups I need to overcome.

1. I'm used to using orchestra samples, and I'm a good keyboard player, but I think I need to get the Berlin library for strings and perhpas brass too, I like the subtle articulations built into them.

2. I REALLY DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE NOTE INPUT WELL. It seems like no matter what I do, Staffpad isn't recognizing my handwriting very well. I am resorting to TRICKERY, such as cut and paste a lot, then changing or editing, or also, inputing in one register and transposing it. I got the UPDATE from last December, is there any newer ones that help with this?

3. I got a PC HP Envy foldable laptop with a scribe. This is much more powerful hardware than an iPad, and I use Sonar for my DAW. I want to switch between Sonar and Staffpad. If the PC is part of my problem, I will be disappointed because I got this PC specifically to use for this.

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY COMMENTS OR SUGGESTIONS, ON HOW TO GET BETTER HANDWRITING RECOGNITION, DOES IT JUST TAKE PRACTICE? SHOULD I GET THE BERLIN LIBRARIES?

THANKS ALL


----------



## DCPImages (Mar 27, 2021)

I have the same problem. For me handwriting input is the biggest barrier to using StaffPad, which otherwise is really good. I would love to be able to hear some tips on how to do this better.


----------



## emasters (Mar 27, 2021)

I found it helpful to watch a few videos on YouTube focused on StaffPad input/recognition. It takes some practice and patience. At first, I also found it challenging. After watching what the app expects in terms of pen entry and working at it, it's better and usable. Regarding libraries, they add up in terms of $ - perhaps best to start with the standard instruments. When you get to the point where you are comfortable with the app and know you're going to stick with it, the expansion libraries add a lot to the sound. There's a good series of detailed comparison videos on YouTube for the primary orchestral libraries, that might help in terms of what you are interested in.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 27, 2021)

I post this again and again... but it really helps:


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 27, 2021)

Watch the video Saxer posted, watch every video on the Staffpad help site. Those videos helped me a lot. Another thing I always do now is zoom in when I'm writing, which helps my accuracy quite a bit. Also until you get proficient, try writing smaller groups of notes at a time, e.g., write one beat's worth of notes, make sure they're recognized, do the next beat, etc., then go back and do articulations.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 27, 2021)

Learn to enter your measure in pieces. Write one quarter and click outside the measure. Add another. Click outside again. The less StaffPad has to think about the better. I don’t write one note at a time, but try to use it as a starting point. I frequently write notes on the middle line and then drag to the desired pitch. Use all the trickery you can! And I definitely think the Berlin series is a good investment. Good luck.


----------

